# Shawl with pockets pattern



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, search for:

knit reader's wrap pattern or:

knit readers wrap pattern

The wraps (or shawls) have pockets.

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


quiltnqueen said:


> I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


If you know how to do the knit and purl stitches, have yarn and the associated size of needles, why do you need a written pattern?

On this site: http://www.instructables.com/id/Lion-Brand-Challenge---Readers-Wrap/ are photos.

Cast on for the width you want your rectangle to be. 
Knit using a pattern stitch that will lie flat - not acres of stockinette! - until it's a long as the wearer needs.
Knit two squares or rectangles the size you want the pockets to be.
Sew them onto the rectangle.

Who needs an official pattern???!!!

Of course, if you _must_ pay for a pattern, the information is linked on that page, too.

The wrap shown seems to have a border - about two inches wide - all around, and the border seems to be seed or double seed stitch. Probably double seed: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/double.htm

The rest of the wrap seems to be just stockinette. Since I've never had luck with taming stockinette's penchant for curling, _I _would not use that stitch. Maybe your choice of needles and yarn and your tension would produce a non-curling stockinette. _My_ tension is incurably tighter than I want. _My_ stockinette curls.

This wrap also seems to use the same stitch pattern for the pockets as for the border. The multi-hued yarn makes stitch definition nearly impossible to see.

Lion Brand has some pocketed shawls: http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=shawl+with+pockets&craft=0&categoryKey=Any&subcategory=Any&size=Any&edition=Any&cost=Any&componentCategoryKey=Any&yarnClass=Any&searchType=0&I2.x=34&I2.y=10
Hope this helps!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Great pictures! Thanks for the wonderful ideas! :mrgreen:


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


A woman in our group just extended the shawl by approx. 24 inches and when done, stitched up about 12 inches on each end which made pockets large enough for hand warming or to hold a book, tissues etc. You can use any pattern to do this.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Q-Q...I am so glad you asked that, and thanks J-J for the new pattern. First, I have always added pockets to my prayer shawls for nursing homes..no biggy
Am starting shawls for the Elders on the Rosebud Reservation and the LB shawl (made a little longer in back) will be perfect. 
If you want a pocketed scarf for football games, etc. try Lion Brand #10027..includes cute beret. 
Thanks to all of you... Hildy


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I often add an interior pocket if it will not spoil the line of the garment. Handy for us gals who never have enough pockets or want to be able to tuck driver's license, a couple or bucks or credit card and a key and be ready to go without needing a pocketbook. If possible, I add a flap so the contents can't accidentally spill out.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a very pretty pattern of a shawl with pockets PM me and I will give it to you or email me at [email protected]


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

www.freevintageknitting.com has a pattern called Contralto shawl- cable shawl with pockets- very neat


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

could you send that to me at [email protected]?
thanks


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I would also love a copy of your pattern for the shawl with pockets. Would you mind emailing it to
[email protected] Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Interesting. I think I'll try and do scarf with EZ,s after thought pocket. Have wanted to try this for long time. Good excuse to give it a whirl.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


I like this one, and it's easy.

http://knitting.about.com/od/scarfpatterns/ig/Free-Scarf-Patterns/Pocket-Scarf.htm


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I'm so glad this topic came up. This is the perfect Christmas present for my mother who is in her 90's and living in an "assisted living" place where she has her own apartment. Every year, it is a problem as to what to get/make for her since she is one of those who has what she needs or wants, and if she doesn't, she gets it. A shawl with pockets is perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm making this right now for my Mom. She lives in CO and complains about the cold winters. I hope I can get it finished before the snow hits.
http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=19587


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm about ready to attach the pockets, but have to admit....this scares me. Does anyone have some ideas as to best do this? I don't want to put all this work into making this and then have the pockets look awful.


----------



## barbo54 (Feb 18, 2011)

I found a free pattern for a shawl with pockets in crochet on www.Annie's Attic.com.There is also a pattern for a knitted one but u have to pay for it.


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey, this is the wrap I would like to make.I don't know how to get the pattern smaller on my PC, so would you mail it to me. I will thank you with a reply and a postage stamp enclosed. Charlotte R. 13831 Ford Dr. Lanse, Mi. 49946


----------



## Ms. Pat (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been knitting a basket weave shawl, the pattern is on the front cover of the book Knitted Prayer Shawls, designs by Lisa Carnaban. It knits up very quickly and I love love it. It has pockets and I have been using Vanna's Choice yarn in the color, oatmeal. In fact, I was at JoAnn's today and picked up more yarn to make another one in the color, gray marble. It was even nicer to purchase the yarn as I had a 20% off coupon on my entire order and the yarn was on sale for 2.79. Wow, I love that.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


I made this "Contralto" shawl with pockets some time ago. You might want to take a look at it.

http://www.freevintageknitting.com/shawls/contralto-shawl-pattern.html

It does have cables, but you can substitute any pattern you like. If you want to keep it really simple, just alternate groups of knit and purl stitches .....k3, p3.......or k5, p5, or whatever you want. The pockets on this one are really plain.......which is okay........ but I think they might serve as an opportunity to use squares in which you tried out a new pattern...lace, or cables, or garter stitch patterns like you use in dish or wash clothes, etc.

Do be careful with the length, though. I made the mistake of making mine too long..... My shorter arms don't reach the bottom of the pockets, and I don't enjoy the shawl as much as I would.

Virginia


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

flginny said:


> quiltnqueen said:
> 
> 
> > I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?
> ...


Good point about the placement of the pockets and the length of the shawl. I will be careful to place themat the right length.


----------



## carljean (Mar 9, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of you shawl with pockets. My twin sister is cold all the time. She lives in WA. I thought that would be great for Christmas. Thanking you in advance. I love KP there is so many interesting projects and info. Carljean


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had so many request for this pattern. I thought that I would just put it on the forum. Here it is
Pocket Shawl - size: approx 20 X 60 inches: Material: worsted weigh yarn 200 yds ball (5 balls). Gauge: 16 sts = 4 inches.
Instructions: Cast on 83 sts. Lower border - Knit 5 rows
Body:
Row l: (RS) Knit
Row 2: K4,purl to last 4 sts, k4
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: K7, *pl, k3, rep from * to last 4 sts, k4
rep rows 1-4 until piece measures approx 59 inches, ending with a row 3.
Upper border - Knit 5 rows
Pocket: Make 2 - cast on 32 sts - work in garter st until piece measures 8 inches. - Bind off.
Finishing: Sew a pocket to each end of shawl, centered with lower edge of pocket approx. 3 inches from botton edge.

This is a very easy shawl but works up lovely. Loveknitting


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

Ms. Pat I just put this pattern on the forum. I have made it using Red Heart in a rose color. It works up really nice. Loveknitting


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I followed your blog to the site for the contralto pocket scarf. It came up on my computer screen, but would not print. It is exactly what I want. 

Has anyone had luck getting this pattern?

Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Any of these would make great Christmas gifts for lots of women on my list, but I would be happy to make ONE Lol


----------



## carljean (Mar 9, 2011)

Thx so much. I'm sure it will make a lovely gift for my sis. Appreciate your help. Carljean


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> I'm making this right now for my Mom. She lives in CO and complains about the cold winters. I hope I can get it finished before the snow hits.
> http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=19587


Thank you for the link. I found a PDF download there for a lace wrap cardigan which I will enjoy making. I don't know how long it will take me - it will probably be a WIP for sometime to come. Thank you SailorRae.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great sites. I often make wide scarves with pockets on end, but I just do a nice reversible pattern or do the pocket that gets turned back up on scarf in a pattern that looks good when turned back. This is not a shawl for warmth but great for pockets and hand warming at GD's sporting events and for taking a walk when it isn't really cool enough for a jacket. Easy to grab and go with essientials, like keys, a little money , maybe Itunes..


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Hi, I followed your blog to the site for the contralto pocket scarf. It came up on my computer screen, but would not print. It is exactly what I want.
> 
> Has anyone had luck getting this pattern?
> 
> Thanks, Carolyn


Try this link.http://freevintageknitting.com/print/63

Click on File...top left of your computer screen..... and click on Print.

Virginia


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I have been searching for a knitting pattern of a shawl with pockets. I've seen them made up and I think it would be perfect for work. I don't want anything too lacy or with cables. Any suggestions?


I have made myself two shawls with pockets without a pattern. A good way to do it is to crochet a chain long enough to go around your neck and down to your fingertips, pick up and knit garter stitch until it is as wide as your pockets need to be, then begin making your rows shorter until the shawl is as long as you want it to be on your back. When you're done knitting, turn up and sew the pockets and put fringe on the rest of it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Hi, I followed your blog to the site for the contralto pocket scarf. It came up on my computer screen, but would not print. It is exactly what I want.
> 
> Has anyone had luck getting this pattern?
> 
> Thanks, Carolyn


Yes, I did. On the screen, just to the right of the picture of the shawl, it says something like "Print friendly version", click on that. Then with the new printer friendly version on the screen, right-click the mouse button to get an onscreen menu. Then left-click "Print". (I have the Vista version of Windows). Good luck!

flginny: I am going to make this Contralto Shawl for my mother for Christmas. She is tall so the pockets will be just right for her. Thank you so much for giving us the link to it. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a pattern for a shawl with pockets. I really enjoyed making it. PM me with your e-mail address & I'll see that you get it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, I have it. My coupons for the JoAnn store sale ran out yesterday, but they will have another soon, I hope.

Carolyn


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I would really like to make one of these. I get so cold in the winter even just around the house, have been thinking of making a sweater cause with the store bought sweaters, my arms are so short so I have issues with wearing them. 
I am not confident enough yet to attempt a sweater but this looks like something that is do able. I like the pocket idea so I can keep my cell with me.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

"Knitted Prayer Shawls", 16 page booklet put out by House of White Birches. Has 5 shawls that are easy to knit, with a pocket shawl on the front cover. Got mine at Jo-Ann Fabrics.


----------



## Mimi25 (Jun 17, 2011)

thank you for this link! Lovely shawl.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

grandma pat, I would like to have your pattern, would you mind sending it to me at [email protected]


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, I'll get that pattern sent very soon.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's another take on pockets-in-the-scarf/shawl: http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/kitty_hood_scarf_with_pockets

The cat's ears are optional, not to everyone's taste. Too cute for me!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Too cute! I am going to save thisi pattern. I am such a cat fan, but not sure I would wear the ears either.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to knit this before this winter, WITHOUT the ears. I probably will make more than one, different colors to go with different jackets and maybe for a friend or two... I'm not sure about the pockets yet. The big thing with me is the hood on the scarf. Thank you Jessica-Jean for the pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

DON'T! DON'T! STOP!

QUIT PUTTING YOUR EMAIL ADDRESSES IN THIS SPACE. USE PMS INSTEAD. Private Messages--just click on the person's icon. Eureka, All is revealed, but not to people you don't want to reveal it to.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for the wonderful ideas! :mrgreen:


I agree! I have enough homespun in my stas to make this!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for the wonderful ideas! :mrgreen:


I agree! I have enough homespun in my stash to make this!


----------



## tinker44 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lisa Carnahan has a couple of Reader's Wrap patterns. 

www.lisaknits.com is where you can find them


----------



## Gloverbj (Oct 27, 2014)

Have been unsuccessful in finding this pattern.
Does anyone have it to share?


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

I made this one last fall.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I am just attempting to make a pocket shawl. So I read everything I can before I start. I came upon your comment that you would be willing to help. I know this is almost 4 years ago but could you help me?


----------

